# ENFP: Assertive vs. Turbulent??? ^-^



## Crazy_Blasian_Lee (Oct 15, 2014)

Soooooo greetings my fellow mbti family!  :laughing:

*I am curious to finding the difference between assertive and turbulent ENFPs. I would like observations and opinions from all types. *

Comment your type and differences you have seen between your types with different variant roud: K go.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## atenea (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't get this "assertive vs turbulent" thing. Could you please explain what exactly is?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> Just die.


What exactly is the problem here, sir? I'm curious.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm assuming assertive vs turbulent translates to calm vs limbic in the Big 5. ENFP usually translates to SxUAI in Big 5, so copying from similarminds.com:

Assertive (SCUAI)


> life of the party, not bothered by disorder, not afraid of doing the wrong thing, often late, level emotions, not afraid to draw attention to self, worry free, people loving, prefers unpredictable to organized, fearless, not apprehensive about new encounters, likes philosophical discussions, disorganized, not easily annoyed, not a perfectionist, enjoys danger, comfortable in unfamiliar situations, anxiety free, always joking, not very private, very curious, not embarrassed easily, adventurous, flexible, narcissistic, trusting, easy to get to know, easy to satisfy, likes crowds, ready to act on the spot, not a bad loser, outgoing, thrill seeker, not easily discouraged, optimistic, laid back, open to new experience, slow to judge others, thinks fun is the most important think in life, socially skilled, easily talked into doing silly things, rarely prepared, willing to take risks, adjusts easily, passionate about causes, willing to explain things twice, spontaneous, relaxed, believes in universal harmony, eager to soothe hurt feelings


Turbulent (SLUAI)


> easily confused, often late, rarely prepared, passionate about better the world's condition, easily distracted, wild and crazy, longs for a stabilizing relationship, prone to addiction, often rushed, show off, prone to worry, frequently loses things, does not accomplish work on time, acts without thinking, not good at sports, easily hurt, scatter-brained, very curious, spontaneous, not too hard working, aware of how the color and lighting of a room affects their mood, believes in a supernatural source of peace and love, can be talked into doing silly things, unpredictable, asks many questions, interested in others, upset by the misfortunes of strangers, believes in the importance of art, prefers have many different interests to just one, does not often know why they do things, moody, likes to be the center of attention, swayed by emotions, focuses on fantasies more than reality, acts without planning, becomes overwhelmed by events, able to disregard the rules, not good at saving money, eager to sooth hurt feelings, afraid of doing the wrong thing, can become aggressive when they feel hurt


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

O_o said:


> What exactly is the problem here, sir? I'm curious.


She stole my cake.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> She stole my cake.


Happens to the best of us. Luckily though, there are options
Charm City Cakes | Charm City Cakes
https://www.susiecakes.com/
http://www.studiocake.com/


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

O_o said:


> Happens to the best of us. Luckily though, there are options
> Charm City Cakes | Charm City Cakes
> https://www.susiecakes.com/
> Studio Cake


I don't care what you look like, your personality is bangable enough.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> I don't care what you look like, your personality is bangable enough.


Food is always the key, huh?


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

O_o said:


> Food is always the key, huh?


No, you're just cheeky. You deserve a spanking... but I'd be the one who'd prefer to take it though


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> No, you're just cheeky. You deserve a spanking... but I'd be the one who'd prefer to take it though


Oooh, now we're stepping over that comfort zone area were I don't know what to say due to Awkward. Good talk though.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> On second thought, you're too much of a pussy. Goodbye.


You're right, too much pussy and too little dick, watcha gonna do?
Good luck on your search.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

O_o said:


> You're right, too much pussy and too little dick, watcha gonna do?
> Good luck on your search.


You too, slut.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

B3LIAL said:


> You too, slut.











(Though I did just realize there is a second far more crude interpretation to what I said prior.)


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

O_o said:


>


That picture is so sexy.


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

Crazy_Blasian_Lee said:


> Soooooo greetings my fellow mbti family!  :laughing:
> 
> *I am curious to finding the difference between assertive and turbulent ENFPs. I would like observations and opinions from all types. *
> 
> Comment your type and differences you have seen between your types with different variant roud: K go.


Is there a difference?


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

O_o said:


> What exactly is the problem here, sir? I'm curious.


raging teenage hormones I bet.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

an absurd man said:


> I'm assuming assertive vs turbulent translates to calm vs limbic in the Big 5. ENFP usually translates to SxUAI in Big 5, so copying from similarminds.com:
> 
> Assertive (SCUAI)
> 
> ...


So how come I'm rlUaI?

I like to be assertive first, then try other methods. If all else fails & I blow a gasket...I might resort to surprise physical violence of the blind side sort, but I'll probably try to just leave if I can first.










 I'm not exactly what you'd call a good or brave person, so yeah surprise & then run the fuck away ^^;...I have an explosive temper, blows up fast, calms down equally fast. Is that turbulent?


----------



## kawaiigurl1981 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have been looking for some insight into ENTP. I am ISFJ and I am dating an ENTP and its been quite rocky. I want to be happy and comfortable and he gets his jollies from upsetting my equilibrium. If I am intensely watching TV he comes and puts his hands in my face and says the show is too scary, if I ask him a question he misunderstand me on purpose and when I have finally had enough and get mad he makes it seem like I have no sense of humor or can't take a joke.


----------

